

Twitter redesigned. New ingredient added called “stickiness” - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/09/twitter-redesigned-new-ingredient-added-called-stickiness/

======
g0atbutt
Evan Williams from the keynote today about Twitter.com:

"Today we’re going to talk about twitter.com — this often gets missed among
the tech set — it’s the biggest Twitter client.

More people log on to Twitter.com on a monthly basis than almost all the other
Twitter clients combined."

